
Bidirectional Cloud Drive Sync Utility - earonesty
https://github.com/atakamallc/cloudsync
======
earonesty
The cloudsync module at pypi can be used from the command line to run a daemon
which monitors files for changes and synchronizes them between providers.

For example: `cloudsync file://home/me/gdrive gdrive://folder`

In addition the cloudsync python module can be installed via pip, and the
library can be used in software (LGPL) that performs file synchronization.
This also provides a unified interface for working with cloud files.

By design the interface is the minimal needed to support sync across a broad
set of providers. Metadata that is not needed for sync is not supported.

Support for new cloud providers can be easily added by anyone producing a
module that uses the "cloudsync.providers" plugin endpoint. As long as the
'provider tests' pass, any cloud service should work with the sync system.

We're currently supporting the local filesystem (via watchdog), along with
OneDrive, GDrive, Box and Dropbox.

This library is probable most similar to rclone, which is much more mature for
those who want a single-direction 'rsync' like service without support for
events.

